# Goggles for Large faces?



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I need to find some goggles for a large face... I have a rediculously wide shaped head so when I wear medium sized goggles it reduces my peripherals. I need to find some large goggles for a wide sized face. So far I've been looking at the Oakley crowbar but im not sure if thats oakleys biggest goggle. Ive also looked at the Von Zipper Feenom. anybody else have this problem????


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the VZ are wider than the the Crowbars and provide better peripheral vision. You may also want to look at Electric EG2.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah EG2's are massive and would fit for sure it deffinetly a good frame. Sucks that electric doesnt make that great of a lense. I was considering the oakley crowbars because i have a 55% discount at oakley.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

crowbars are not wide (fit is a standard medium; smith phenoms fit a bit wider)

von zipper feenom is big

smith prodigy is big

if the peripheral was there to match, quiksilver goggles would be perfect


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah im kinda leaning toward feenom's.... VZ makes some alright lenses i just hope those feenoms are big enough for my face.. anybody know if theyre helmet compatible???


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yes

they have a similar profile to crowbars


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I love my eg2s


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

.....an oldie but a goodie...

I have a big head. XL helmet to prove it.

I have a pair of SPY goggles, but I find them to be a little small.

I'm looking for something a bit bigger, and am wondering if the oakley Airbrake or Splice are any bigger.

Anyone have these goggles?


----------



## kbettch (Jan 4, 2013)

Dragon APX are pretty large.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wrong section, but...

I have a huge and wide head. I bet mine is bigger and wider than yours (yes, that was intentional).

The goggles I have on in my Avatar have great peripheral vision. The problem with these though (and with most others), is that there is a gap between the sides and my helmet. Looks silly on top of me catching a breeze there. They are Spy Platoons. Love them.

Other goggles to consider:

Oakley Canopy

Dragon APX

Smith I/O

Giro Onset <--- this one deceivingly offers wide peripheral vision so make sure you try it on before judging the cover.

Electric EGs are massive so if you wear a helmet, be sure to check if they fit properly with it.


----------



## seanvs (Dec 3, 2012)

VZ fishbowl! They're my biggest pair of goggles and I love them


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Smith I/OX fit great on my big watermelon head. Strap it came with is huge and tons of space for adjusting as well.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the options!

I'll head out this week to try some on.


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 for Oakley Canopy. I went to the Oakley store and tried all of them on. The Canopy are very wide. They had the best peripheral vision out of all of them. I also have a Smith Maze helmet and the combination of both I forget I have them on because they are so lightweight and no vision obstructions.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a 65cm head. I wear eg2 because they have the best fit of an goggles I have owned or ridden with yet. Have tried fishbowls, fenoms, the dragons with the huge lens, crowbars, canopy and iox Among the mix. The only other goggle I may buy is the iox turbo fan just because I put out alot of heat and moisture...... Their peripheral was ok but none are as good as eg2


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 14, 2018)

*Dragon D1*

I have a ridiculously large body, head and face included.I searched high and low for an affordable pair of goggles and managed to snag a new pair of Dragon D1 goggles. Very large fitting and they rang in at US$37 delivered from a web site called Eyedictive. Other goggles I tried, liked but found too expensive were the Dragon D3, Smith Knowledge, Oakley O2 XL, Von Zipper Cleaver, Anon Relapse and the Giro Blok.

Interestingly, Oakley had an on slope free trial booth one day last year and they did not have a single pair that fit me from the hundreds they had for loan (they did not have the abovementioned O2 XL model)


----------

